# Ystrad Einon Copper Mine, Cwm Einon - Mid Wales, Aug '10



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 6, 2010)

*Attending:* Ditch, gt5952 & Myself

A bit of history from the web 

Ytrad Einon Copper mine was worked in a NE-SW fashion which was unusual in mid-Wales and is largely restricted to the Dovey estuary. Workings below adit level did not start until the late 19th century with the sinking of a winze to the 12 fathom level in 1871. 

A 16' diameter underground waterwheel was installed for pumping and lifting, this allowed the mine to be deepened by another 12 fathoms, This is one of only two underground waterwheels surviving and accessible at any abandoned mine in the UK, the other being at the base of Brewery Shaft a Nenthead in Cumbria.

Although the new plant was ready for use in 1877 full production didn't start till 1891 once the ore reserves had been established. The reserves were, however, to prove disappointing and by 1897 only 9 tons of lead ore, 10 tons of blende (zinc) and 45 tons of copper ore had been mined.

On with the pics;










































Remains of a false floor.. below.. .'Death'



















We then moved onto Cwmystwyth Lead Mine but unfortunately access was locked down, some of the surface features remain though;





















Thanks for looking 
​


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 6, 2010)

I was up there about 3 or 4 weeks ago. You got much better photos than I did. Mine weren't worth putting up here. It's pretty spectacular that water wheel isn't it? Some of those holes in the floor go down a few hundred feet so it's worth taking care there.

The metal pipe with the chain coming out of it in the 4th photo is probably a rag and chain pump. YOu have a chain with rags stuffed through at regular intervals as the chain travels up the pipe it pulls water up with it. It's nit very efficient but it is cheap.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, it isn't until you see the pic of yourself and your friend standing by the wheel that you realise the size of it. Fantastic to see it remaining, plus the other stuff. Lovely pics as always, Urb and very nice explore.


----------



## muppet (Oct 9, 2010)

love the waterwheel great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 10, 2010)

Great pics - particularly the wheel.

Love Cwmystwyth - always looks bleak and forbidding even on a sunny day.


----------



## King Al (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent pics UW, that wheel is fantastic!! will have to check this out next time i'm in the area


----------

